

Hack4good to make the world a better place - rekatz
http://hack4good.io/

======
Bootvis
Looks interesting (great partners!). However, I can't discover what exactly
what we will be hacking on (I must note that I'm on IE8). Is any further
information available?

~~~
rekatz
The goal is to make the world better through hacking together with people from
around the world. The guidelines of what 'tools' are open as we don't want to
limit solutions to problems. The one guideline that is strict is that this is
not a "build a business" hackathon. While that could be an outcome, judging
will be based on solving real world problems for social good. (No, that means
hacking a beer pong game to make parties better does not count) - Thanks so
much for commenting!

------
maaaats
Nice, have always wondered how I can use my superpower of programming for the
good of mankind. Anyone knows what programmers have done earlier?

~~~
rekatz
here's a link to what was created in the past hack4good
[http://bit.ly/16DiSGP](http://bit.ly/16DiSGP)

